# Advice on importing eggs from another country, please?



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

In another of my threads, Robin suggested importing eggs here to Cambodia. Does anyone on the forum have information or advice on how to do this?



robin416 said:


> Look to see what it would take to get hatching eggs sent in.


Thanks in advance, for any advice you may provide.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

It entirely depends on your country's regulations. You'd have to contact the agricultural/importation department and see what they say. 
Maybe contact the guy who has the australorps and see what he did to get them in, he could at least tell you who to contact.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I may get faster results looking for them myself. I know a fellow who is in importing and exporting here. He may be able to give me a bit of advice. 

Thanks. I will start there.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Can anyone offer some companies they buy fertilized eggs from? 

I might as well be looking at companies that ship abroad.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The only thing a company will be able to do is follow the laws for your country. I know if I were to get hatching eggs (in Canada) from the USA, I have to make sure the seller attaches a copy of the flocks health certificate, signed by a vet, to the eggs. They are then shipped to a post office close to the boarder crossing in the US. I need to travel over the border, pick them up, then claim them at customs, show all the paperwork, pray that they will let them across (sometimes you get a border official with a chip on their shoulder who just says no) and then drive them home. I can't take them across any other way, or get them shipped to my door.
So while there are some companies who do say they ship chicks and hatching eggs to Canada, they actually do not. What they do is provide you the paperwork to pick them up and take them over.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

The company might be able to let you know what is involved in importing eggs, it's not as cut and dry as you'd imagine, which is pretty annoying.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, being an American who has lived in SE Asia for about a decade and a half, I have learned one valuable lesson here - a little grease will fix any squeak. 

Don't get me wrong here. I certainly don't want to bring anything in that could do harm to this country. God knows enough has been done to it already. 

But, for things that would help this country move forward, and help improve something such as farm stock here (other bring in cattle sperm, etc., to help make various farm animal blood lines stronger), I am willing to go with the flow a bit.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I've never lived in Cambodia, so it might be as easy as "you take it in, it's yours" lol. I hope you find out what you need to and can get some quality birds down there


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I had several approach me about shipping over seas. They found me through my website which leads me to believe that folks from other countries searched out breeder websites in countries not their own and approached the breeder.


----------



## Chans_Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

Well, if I can sell chickens - roosters that is, NOT the hens, for $100 bucks a pop locally, I would do that in a second.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

You and me both! LOL


----------

